# Best Device to Listen to Audiobooks On?



## officerripley (Aug 13, 2021)

Need suggestions for a good device for Huzz to listen to audiobooks on. I know he could do it through his iPhone but we keep going through our data minutes too fast on our phone plan. Also, he needs something that he can plug over-the-ear type headphones into; he can't use earbuds, they just pop right out of his ears and I don't think you can get over-the-ear type headphones for the iPhones. Any help appreciated; thanks.


----------



## Jules (Aug 13, 2021)

Why does he need data to listen to audiobooks.  I download from library or buy and just listen.  If he’s listening while away from home, he should find a source to download from.  

Sorry, no advice for best headphones.  I just listen with my ear pods.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 13, 2021)

Jules said:


> Why does he need data to listen to audiobooks.  I download from library or buy and just listen.  If he’s listening while away from home, he should find a source to download from.
> 
> Sorry, no advice for best headphones.  I just listen with my ear pods.


Oh, so once he's downloaded the books, it wouldn't use the data minutes? That's good. So which device do you listen to them on?


----------



## cdestroyer (Aug 13, 2021)

why use data air time when you can get most audio books thru wifi connection somewhere,,, mcdonalds, library, local bar, local hospital........i use a lg journey smart phone as a pda ,,,it works as a phone also but i have photos, music, books, notes etc on it as well...i download ebooks/music/movies with my home pc from irc channel and xfer to phone...


----------



## Jules (Aug 13, 2021)

@officerripley I use my iPhone or iPad.  

My favourite listening source is podcasts.  I download and listen whenever I want.  I can pause, rewind, etc.  I don’t know of any that you must pay for.  Even Spotify is free if you don’t have the Premium version.


----------



## cdestroyer (Aug 14, 2021)

so many people are stuck on priority apple products that only work with apple software, when googles android works on most everything, if you get the right app....to read ebooks I use aldiko book reader, vlc(videolan) to play almost all video formats, mp3 audio is already included in the phone, I can copy text, images,record voice/videos, with cabling I can connect to my home pc, I have a powerbank that will recharge the phone at least twice, I can use bluetooth to connect to external speaker for better sound and to transfer to another device. I get weather, local state news, national news, statewide webcams, emails and the monthly charge for the phone is only 20 dollars for unlimited talk/text and 1gb of data.turn off the data and use wifi.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

@officerripley I use my Amazon Echo or play them back on my iPad. Both work well for me and a new Echo or Google Mini is pretty inexpensive. Of course, if you're worried about being listened to covertly through both Echo and Mini. There are conspiracy theorists out there who seem to think it's a horrible thing. I just tip my Tin Foil Hat at 'em and continue on with my listening.


----------



## caramel (Sep 7, 2021)

I have some really old MP3 players that still work.  I just looked on Amazon.  You can get an MP3 player for $20-45, depending on memory and the brand.  I wouldn't recommend it since you can get a phone for the same price that does so much more than just play audio.  It's an option though.  You wouldn't have to worry about accidentally using data minutes or have to use the phone for so many functions.


----------

